# پایگاه‌های داده > سایر پایگاه‌های داده > MySQL > سوال: ذخيره عكس در mysql

## yasamins

چجوري ميشه عكس رو در فيلد جدول ذخيره كرد و با query تو سايت نمايش داد ؟

----------


## Arsess

عکس رو که توی دیتابیس نمیریزن. عکس رو توی FTP بده بالا بعد اطلاعاتشو توی دیتابانک ذخیره کن

----------


## bigtime

با سلام 
برای قرار دادن عکس در دیتا بیس از نوع داده ایه blob استفاده میشه که از انواع نوع داده های باینری می باشد
ولی زیاد توصیه نمی شه برای نگهداری عکس ها در خود دیتابیس ولی اینطوری هم نیست که نشه

----------

